# engine management light



## bigee

Just had a new EGR valve fitted and took the van out today for the first time since having it done. Runs as sweet as a nut but after about 30 mins noticed the ''depollution system'' or ''engine management'' light was on. Van was still running perfectly. Going to take it back to the garage on monday but was just wondering if anyone had any ideas what's brought the light on. Could it be a bad connection that was caused when fitting the valve or what? Many thanks.


----------



## bigee

Oh and forgot to mention it's a 2007 citroen relay with the 2.2 hdi engine. [I believe it's the same engine as the ford transit]


----------



## MrWez

Had this on my car (Skoda Octavia), the EGR valve was stuck in one position or the other and the Engine Management System then works in by-pass mode and switched the light on.

I didn't notice anything in terms of performance, it may effect your fuel economy.

Mr Wez


----------



## Leftlegger

Had similar on my c-max 1.9 tdci ford fitted new egr valve but also found sensor fault on camshaft,paid extra to sort it ,better than long term expense if ignored.


----------



## Scattycat

I had the same on my 2008 2.2 Citroen. No loss of power but a worry so I took it the local agent, they wired up their computer. Turns out that the EGR They charged me 20€ and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Had similar with a Peugeot Boxer.
If no loss of performance unlikely to be a major issue. Garage will check code and reset. If loss of performance do not drive far pending investigation.


----------



## bigee

Thanks for your replys. So what you're saying is there's a chance there not be a problem, the light just needs resetting? It's a new EGR valve so there shouldn't be a problem with it, unless its a duff unit.


----------



## joedenise

my local garage charge £25 just to put a car on the computer

joe


----------



## BrianJP

bigee said:


> Just had a new EGR valve fitted and took the van out today for the first time since having it done. Runs as sweet as a nut but after about 30 mins noticed the ''depollution system'' or ''engine management'' light was on. Van was still running perfectly. Going to take it back to the garage on monday but was just wondering if anyone had any ideas what's brought the light on. Could it be a bad connection that was caused when fitting the valve or what? Many
> 
> thanks.


Can be so many things ,that only OBD will tell you what is wrong. Dont know why you had egr valve replaced but obviously going back where it was done is the best plan.


----------



## bigee

Hi brian. Had the egr replaced because it was u/s. Chucking plumes of smoke out of the exhaust and loss of power. Took it back to the garage who fitted it and they sorted the light. Said it was indicating that it was due for the cat to be cleared out. Apparently when it comes on you're supposed to run it at over 3000 revs for 20 mins, but he cleared the light on the computer. These engines these days are getting way too clever for their own good, wish we could go back to simple engines again, wouldn't cost me as much to run the damn thing.


----------



## dipsie

Bigee, Try disconnecting your cab battery for 10 minutes, neg lead, when you reconnect it might have cleared the management light. I had this happen on our Bolero after having a new EGR fitted and the dealer advised trying that rather than take it back to them. Bernie T


----------



## bigee

thanks for that i'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have the engine icon on our dash come and go all the time, performance is fine MPG is stable, so we just leave it, we had a few Audis the same thing, but they went into limp mode, turn off and back on and fine for hours days or weeks, I also had a dual fuel vauxhall combo van and I could get at the EGR valve and just took it out a blast of air and it'd be fine for weeks, they just get bit sooty and give a false reading, a mate of mine takes his out and puts it on the hob for 10 minutes every now and then, he's funny like that :wink: :wink:


----------



## bigee

Hi kev n liz. Don't know if you've had the egr done yet on your relay, but it's definately not an easy thing to take off to clean. Its a front panel and radiator off job to get at it. I was going to change mine myself but thought better of it when i saw where it was. On those engines apparently its the toothed cog inside driven by the motor that tends to wear and break up, so its probably not worth attempting to clean it anyway, better to change it if it starts playing up. They're not very reliable on those engines and you're lucky to get 20000 miles out of them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bigee said:


> Hi kev n liz. Don't know if you've had the egr done yet on your relay, but it's definately not an easy thing to take off to clean. Its a front panel and radiator off job to get at it. I was going to change mine myself but thought better of it when i saw where it was. On those engines apparently its the toothed cog inside driven by the motor that tends to wear and break up, so its probably not worth attempting to clean it anyway, better to change it if it starts playing up. They're not very reliable on those engines and you're lucky to get 20000 miles out of them.


This van has done 120k and the EGR looks undisturbed so type of use might come into play, it is a bitch to get to though, although I had to fit a new starter motor recently so a few mods were made to make getting the radiator out a 10 minute job should the need arise.

I just found this on Yahoo answers, old but still useful info if you can read it.


----------

